# Disney Fanatic Question



## GeraldineT (Sep 21, 2011)

I like Disney.  It's nice.  We go to Florida every year and do a day or two at the parks.  But I do not get the obsession with it.  We bought a timeshare at bonnet creek be quad it's close to Disney but not in Disney.  After a day at the park with the kool aid drinking mouse workers I need an unmouse world.  I have a friend that was looking to go to Disney.  She mentioned that they were on a budget.  When I offered her our TS in a 2 BR for $450 she said no and is staying at the movie resort for almost 3 times as much before meals, etc.  Now I can see the benefit staying at Disney if you are at a monorail/ferry resort to the park but not a bus resort.  Yes you get the magic hour by IMO not worth it for a hotel room at 3'times the cost.  DVC is IMO different.  

We also love to cruise.  Going on my 16th next month and people are always asking why we don't do a Disney.  First is the price.  I can do 2 or 3 other cruises for the same price as the Disney.  Second no casino and third there are way too many kids on those boats.  Yes they have alot for the kids to do but if there are 1000 cabins there are at least 1000 kids.  

I guess I just dont get the obsession.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 21, 2011)

Ultimately, The Mouse is a marketing machine.  They are very good at what they do---and what they do is create the *impression* of value as much as *actual* value.


----------



## brigechols (Sep 21, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree with the pp. A co-worker is a Disney fanatic and according to him, "The mouse just knows how to do it." Translation: for $$$ Disney provides a pre-assembled vacation in a box and the only thing he has to do is whip  out the cc and pay.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 21, 2011)

If you don't get it you don't get it and probably never will.     If you do get it, then no explanation is necessary.

BTW, I'm a Disneyland girl all the way.  Don't mess with the original. :whoopie:


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 21, 2011)

Compared to most theme parks, Disney is MUCH more immersive.  There is tremendous attention to detail.  When you're in one land in a park, everything (all the way down to trash cans, signs, music, etc.) is themed to that land.  You can't see anything out of place from another land.  They even make the lines somewhat fun (and themed).  Universal comes really close in this aspect, but nowhere else does.

You CAN go there on a budget.  Before timeshares, we went to WDW for a two week trip each year during the free dining promotion -- about $2500 got us park tickets (about $1000 if purchased separately), Value resort and (with proper planning) a ton of good food.  Now, with timeshares, we pay about $2000/year for annual passes and stay for $300-$600 per week in a timeshare.  (We did 12 weeks over the past year.)

There are a ton of things to do there -- rides, shows, food, characters, pictures, pin trading, shopping, hidden mickeys, etc.  Even as much as we've been, there are still things we haven't done.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 21, 2011)

I dont get it either


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm going to try to go stay at animal kingdom because I've been sucked in by the idea of having animals out your window (and am not dragging my little tiny niece and nephew to Africa just yet).  But in general my issue is I have so much vacation time, money and energy: why would I spend it on something which is essentially fake?  I feel the same way about Las Vegas.  I would like to experience as much real world as possible before I die.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Sep 21, 2011)

You either Get it or you don't

I like it both ways.

A recent stay at the Beach Club.  They sent us to our room and there was someone still there...I went back to front desk and they apologized and give us a $250 credit for the "problem".. No asking...That's just the way they do business.  

They seem to go out of the way to always help you.  Just finished stay in 3 bedroom on HGVC and it was just a room with a pool, nothing special, kinda boring. We missed Disney.

KT


----------



## bnoble (Sep 21, 2011)

> why would I spend it on something which is essentially fake?


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 21, 2011)

Disney is probably my favorite vacation of any I've been to.  The key is to be able to enjoy it without rushing, crowds, or bad/hot/rainy weather.

If I could go for two weeks in October on a 10 day pass and see everything including resorts, mini golf courses, downtown disney, I would be ecstatic.  

However, I have kids in school and my wife teaches which makes me go during breaks and during the summer.  

It is a TOTALLY different experience depending on when you go.


----------



## presley (Sep 21, 2011)

I am one of the Disney fanatics, I guess.  DVC was my first TS purchase (aside from a campground membership).  I thought it would keep us going for a long time.  Well, now one kid moved out and the other, age 15, is bored of Disneyland.  

I've started collecting other TS and will probably sell most of my DVC.  One of the reasons for wanting something different is the expense.  Disney vacations cost a lot, even if you already have rooms paid for.  Meals and drinks -  

I'll always love Disneyland, though.  I've only been to the World once.  I will probably go again on my way to something else.  

As far as the cruises go - I've been on one cruise, it was Disney.  I have one scheduled next year.  I actually like that they don't have casinos.  And, there are enough quiet, adult only areas that the kids don't bother me at all.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I understand both points of view. 

My dad worked for Delta and we traveled alot growing up. I was 17 when WDW opened, daddy offered a trip there. I refused to go. A couple of years later, I turned it down again. Over the years, I turned down at least 4 trips. I just wasn't interested.

When my son turned 5, I wanted to go on a 2 week long family vacation and I chose to go to WDW - not because I wanted to go, but because I thought that he would enjoy it. I booked a concierge room at the Poly for October 5 to the 15 - still my very favorite time of the year to go. And I fell in love. 

I felt safe there as a single mom. My child had plenty of things to do. My family loved going with us. We have lots of family memories centered around WDW. 

When I could tell that Ian was going to be proposing soon, I took him to WDW to see whether or not he "got it." (I had broken up with two different guys that didn't get it - I considered it a deal breaker). I didn't tell him that it was a deal-breaker because I wanted his genuine reaction. 

Ian was a world traveler. As a child, his parents took him and his siblings to Europe on two separate trips, each for more than a month. He had been to Japan, China, India and the Phillipines before I met him. He had driven to Prudhoe Bay, Alaska. And he had never been to Florida (or Hawaii).

He didn't think that he would like WDW, but he was willing to try it. And he ended up loving it as much as I do.

As soon as Ian and I got married, we added his two children to the big family vacations and bought more DVC points so that we could accomodate everyone. Now my bonus kids enjoy WDW as much as the rest of us.

My son considers vacationing there one of our family traditions. As soon as he got engaged, he wanted to bring his fiancee on a trip to WDW --- not by themselves, but one of our big family vacations. And Rose loved it so much that she wanted her mother, Sarah, and her grandmother, Patsy, to come to the next big family vacation --- and so they did. And Sarah and Patsy love it, too. 

When I wanted just Jordan and Rose to go to AKV to celebrate their first anniversary, Jordan didn't want to go. He told me that it is something that we do as a family. And I reminded him that Ian and I go by ourselves sometimes. And he and Rose can do both also. Neither of them enjoyed their couples trip as much as the big family blow outs. 

When my bonus daughter got engaged, one of the first things that she asked was when she could invite Kevin, her new fiance, to one of our WDW trips. And we started planning the trip around everyone's schedule --- so 13 of us will be going next May.

My last trip was December 2009. I have been so many times now that I can't count them. In 2009, we went 3 times, all just Ian and I. Ian said on the last trip that he felt that he was finally Disneyed out. And so was I. I am still not in the mood to go right now. 

But I love planning trips, so I have spreadsheets for the next family vacation. I have a room assignment list, packing list, grocery list, Owner's Locker list. I have the beginnings of the park planning lists - I will wait until TourGuideMike releases his least crowded parks information before finalizing that list. And then I will float an agenda and schedule by everyone before the final final. 

I like going to Disney the same way that I like putting together jigsaw puzzles during the holidays, swimming and picnicing in the summer. It is something a little different that gives a focus to our family interaction. 

elaine


----------



## heathpack (Sep 21, 2011)

*Guess where we just went on Sat?!*






The thing I don't get is not getting it.  We ARE talking about the happiest place on earth, guys- what's not to like?!

Seriously, we are basically only interested in DL or DW and staying on-property.  I like it that the trashcans match the lamp posts.  I just find that aesthestically appealing for some reason.  I don't want to drive back and forth on regular roads where there is visual chaos (unless it is between my own house and DL, that's ok, LOL). I also have a hyper-intellectual job, must always be on top of my game.  Sometimes it's just nice to go somewhere that's easy.  

H


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 22, 2011)

GeraldineT said:


> I like Disney.  It's nice.  We go to Florida every year and do a day or two at the parks.  But I do not get the obsession with it.  We bought a timeshare at bonnet creek be quad it's close to Disney but not in Disney.  After a day at the park with the kool aid drinking mouse workers I need an unmouse world.  I have a friend that was looking to go to Disney.  She mentioned that they were on a budget.  When I offered her our TS in a 2 BR for $450 she said no and is staying at the movie resort for almost 3 times as much before meals, etc.  Now I can see the benefit staying at Disney if you are at a monorail/ferry resort to the park but not a bus resort.  Yes you get the magic hour by IMO not worth it for a hotel room at 3'times the cost.  DVC is IMO different.
> 
> We also love to cruise.  Going on my 16th next month and people are always asking why we don't do a Disney.  First is the price.  I can do 2 or 3 other cruises for the same price as the Disney.  Second no casino and third there are way too many kids on those boats.  Yes they have alot for the kids to do but if there are 1000 cabins there are at least 1000 kids.
> 
> I guess I just dont get the obsession.



I rather infamously don't get it either. As a fully Disneyized DVC owner for over 5 years I found it wanting in many ways - especially when you added the near ultra premium prices they demand.  All for zero control as an owner - we left when they bolted RCI only to return a few years later again with ZERO owner input!  Total control by the system operator doesn't work for me no matter what company it may be. They are never operated for the owners they are always operated for the good of the operator and no one else.  No thank you. 

As for Disney 24hr/day? That should be considered with water boarding as criminal torture IMO.  A few hours in a beautiful park can be fabulous & even unforgettable.  But too much and it wears beyond thin - it actually sours the whole experience.  We tired of it and now don't have any real desire to go back - ever.

It's just another  groups of theme parks - some good, some so-so, but at way too high a cost.  We don't need it.  Universal does a much better job for a much more reasonable price without the overkill & relentless need for total control.  Much more enjoyable to have a nice day or evening there (City Walk is SO much better than the now defunct Pleasure Island / Downtown Disney- real food, independent operators, not poorly trained cast members reheating prepared food as at 90%+ of all Disney "eateries") and when you're done you can go to your resort & not hear "It's A small world" in rotation 24/7 on the limited (control again!) TV channels Disney chooses to allow you to have. No thanks.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 22, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> When I could tell that Ian was going to be proposing soon, I took him to WDW to see whether or not he "got it." (I had broken up with two different guys that didn't get it - I considered it a deal breaker). I didn't tell him that it was a deal-breaker because I wanted his genuine reaction.


LOL - I love it!



heathpack said:


> The thing I don't get is not getting it. We ARE talking about the happiest place on earth, guys- what's not to like?!


A true fanatic would know the difference between "the happiest place on earth" and "the most magical place on earth".  They're not the same place.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 22, 2011)

*I like to get my brain all swirly riding the tea cups*


----------



## heathpack (Sep 22, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> LOL - I love it!
> 
> A true fanatic would know the difference between "the happiest place on earth" and "the most magical place on earth".  They're not the same place.



Haha, Michael, I am not sure if you are dissin' my fanatic cred- which actually doesn't exist, we like DL and DW a lot but are not truly fanatics- however, we were indeed at the happiest place on earth.  That would have been quite a day- bike 10 miles, farmers market, grocery store, braise a pot of short ribs, go to Costco, fly to Orlando to see the Mouse and return back home by 1am.

No we were indeed at DL, the happiest place on earth.

H


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 22, 2011)

*Well Known Brand Name For Timeshares.*




timeos2 said:


> Universal does a much better job for a much more reasonable price without the overkill & relentless need for total control.


Maybe the Universal folks should consider branching out into timeshare resorts. 

If they don't want to build new ones, then maybe they could negotiate some kind of deal with WestGate -- e.g., Universal Studios WestGate Lakes Resort, etc. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## easyrider (Sep 22, 2011)

The vacation that my kids and grandkids still talk about was Disney World. The Tour Guide Mike intinery really made this trip great. We navagated the parks in the morning, went to our timeshare or Typhoon Lagoon at lunch and back to the park in the late afternoon.

Were planning another trip to DW for 2013. We plan way out.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 22, 2011)

GeraldineT said:


> We also love to cruise.  Going on my 16th next month and people are always asking why we don't do a Disney.  First is the price.  I can do 2 or 3 other cruises for the same price as the Disney.  Second no casino and third there are way too many kids on those boats.  Yes they have alot for the kids to do but if there are 1000 cabins there are at least 1000 kids.
> 
> I guess I just dont get the obsession.



You are not the target market for Disney cruises.  My sister went on a non-Disney cruise with her family and basically spent most of the day hanging out at a kids pool watching her children go up and down a waterslide 100 times.  Her kids didn't want to go to the kids club because they thought it was boring and they wouldn't let them use the waterslide or go in the deeper pools.  She just didn't have much fun on the cruise and pretty much felt like their babysitter.

In a Disney cruise, they have way more extensive children programs and activities.  Plus, they also cater to small children (infants and toddlers) and teens that other cruise lines hardly provide anything for.  Having 3 to 4 hours a day by yourself without children enormously changes the cruising experience (kind of like what you'd get at a non-Disney cruise if you left your kids at home) without abandoning your children.

For me, I don't really have the option of leaving my child with family (they live too far away) or friends (would never do this).  So if I did do a cruise, I would probably pay way more for a Disney cruise, otherwise I wouldn't bother cruising at all because I know I wouldn't enjoy it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 22, 2011)

esk444 said:


> In a Disney cruise, they have way more extensive children programs and activities. Plus, they also cater to small children (infants and toddlers) and teens that other cruise lines hardly provide anything for. Having 3 to 4 hours a day by yourself without children enormously changes the cruising experience (kind of like what you'd get at a non-Disney cruise if you left your kids at home) without abandoning your children.


You're almost talking me into taking my family on a Disney cruise.  We have wanted to, but (especially for a family of 5 or more) it's just so expensive.  Even with "kids sail free", it's at least $5k for a week.  For $5k, we could buy WDW APs and exchange into nice Orlando timeshares (or DVC) for over a month.  And have WAY more space.  And reliable, affordable Internet and phone access.  Okay, never mind.  I talked myself out of it again.


----------



## GeraldineT (Sep 22, 2011)

I have to disagree on the kids programs on non Disney cruises.  We are doing a carnival.  On port days camp carnival is open from the time you dock to 10pm.  On at sea days they are open from 9 to 10.  Closed for an hour from 1 to 2 and 4:30 to 5:30.  They also offer babysitting at night.  It's 14 an hour for my 3 kids and it is from 10pm to 3am.  If you travel in the off season to camper to staff ratio is better than Disney as is the amount of kids in the program.  My favorite kids boat was the NCL Dawn.  Until they sold out and made it the nick cruise.  We have only done carnival and ncl since having kids   The problem with the slides is that on a lot of boats they dump out into a 6 ft pool so there is a pretty tall height restriction.  The carnivals are self contained so my 5 year old is tall enough to use them by himself.  I think like anything else you have to do your homework and find the best fit for your family. We are paying $1200 for a 5 night cruise for 5.  If we did a 4 night on Disney it would have been $3k more  I am sure that there are more things to do but I am pretty sure not $3k's worth.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 22, 2011)

GeraldineT said:


> If we did a 4 night on Disney it would have been $3k more  I am sure that there are more things to do but I am pretty sure not $3k's worth.



For you, but that's not everyone.  For me, I've never been comfortable using a hotel or resort babysitting service.  I'm paranoid and don't like leaving my young daughter with a complete stranger.  I do a ton of due diligence for my babysitters at home and feel weird not doing it just because I'm on vacation.  When I tried once to do due diligence at a one resort, I found out the babysitters were just off duty maids.  

Disney cruises have a daycare center for pre-potty trained children.  I like how it is institutionalized and structured, with trained daycare workers and supervisors.  I also like how they can socialize with other kids.  I'm willing to pay a premium for this amenity, but then again I'm not an expert on cruise ships or frequently cruise.

Kids clubs usually cater toward ages 5-12.  I've heard lots of complaints from parents how their whiny teens were driving them crazy (like refusing to go on a prepaid snorkeling trip).  One of the reasons is that some parents do not feel comfortable letting their teens out on their own, especially 13 or 14 year old teen girls, on a massive ship and they feel trapped or bored.  A cool teen club with a ton of teens to socialize with in a safe environment is a nice compromise.  I've heard some teen events on other cruise lines can be lightly attended (i.e. the teen disco where only 5 teens show up).

So if you have an infant, a 5 year old, and a teen (or any combination), a Disney cruise provides some fantastic amenities that isn't easily duplicated.  I suppose Carnival could do that for some boats, but their target audience isn't families with varying ages of children like Disney is so they generally aren't going to have the same scale of childrens amenities as a Disney cruise.

But if that stuff isn't important (or at least the most important) thing, then paying a premium for Disney probably isn't worth it for you.  But it isn't like those going on a Disney cruise are idiots or Disney cultists.


----------



## 6scoops (Sep 22, 2011)

heathpack said:


> No we were indeed at DL, the happiest place on earth.
> 
> H



Speaking of the Happiest Place on Earth!  This is my daughter on a Billboard for "The happiest place on earth!"  I was raised a Disney Fan, starting with the Mickey Mouse Club!  I just love it!


http://gallery.me.com/shay.cooper#100025/IMG_10061316716157435&bgcolor=black


----------



## bnoble (Sep 22, 2011)

DCL, like most other things Disney, does two things well.  First, they provide a *consistent* product with better-than-average but not superior service.  Second, they are masters at creating the *sense* of value---you pay more than you objectively should for it, and still feel good about yourself.

Nothing Disney does is ever truly a luxury experience nor will it be a "great deal".  But, the consistency itself is worth something.


----------



## GeraldineT (Sep 22, 2011)

esk444 said:


> For you, but that's not everyone.  For me, I've never been comfortable using a hotel or resort babysitting service.  I'm paranoid and don't like leaving my young daughter with a complete stranger.  I do a ton of due diligence for my babysitters at home and feel weird not doing it just because I'm on vacation.  When I tried once to do due diligence at a one resort, I found out the babysitters were just off duty maids.
> 
> Disney cruises have a daycare center for pre-potty trained children.  I like how it is institutionalized and structured, with trained daycare workers and supervisors.  I also like how they can socialize with other kids.  I'm willing to pay a premium for this amenity, but then again I'm not an expert on cruise ships or frequently cruise.
> 
> ...



My kids are very close in age.  Oldest was 3 when the younest was born so for the most part at least 2 of them sometimes all 3 will be in the same group.  I know my friend did a RCCL and her dauhter (then 13) had a blast.  There were a ton of kids her age and she had a blast.  Went back the next year and there were like 2 other kids her age and they both boys. 

I am totally with you on the childcare.  We were at a Beaches and I would not leave my little one with the baby sitter.  I asked about backround checks and they looked at me like I was nuts.  There were a slew of other parents who did it but I just couldn't.  I would not be comfortable with in room baby sitting but not sure if anyone even offers that anymore.  Carnival offers it in the kids club at night. 

We also are not lookin to ditch the kids all day.  After all it is a family vacation.  We do breakfast together, have some pool fun, lunch and then kids may go for a bit in the afternoon depending what is going on on the ship.  Baby naps so usually kids to an activity then.  Hubby and I take turns with baby and napping and the other gets some alone time.  Dinner with the family, maybe take in a show (my kids love them) and then kids may go back to CC for a little while.  

Its definately a preference.  I prefer to go on more vacations (lol)


----------



## heathpack (Sep 22, 2011)

6scoops said:


> Speaking of the Happiest Place on Earth!  This is my daughter on a Billboard for "The happiest place on earth!"  I was raised a Disney Fan, starting with the Mickey Mouse Club!  I just love it!
> 
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/shay.cooper#100025/IMG_10061316716157435&bgcolor=black



Cutie pie.


----------



## elaine (Sep 22, 2011)

We had 3 TS and thought staying at WDW and buying DVC was silly--we had a perfectly fine WDw trips staying at luxury off-site condos for years. Then I stayed at SSR and got back and had to have DVC--it was the bus system and the community halls that sold us. We only have 50 DVC points---but it is the perfect combo with RCI. We go every Easter and get an RCI condo and overflow family (or DH and I) get 3 nights @ Easter @ AKV. 
My kids love AKV commuinty hall-open 8-8 with crafts, games, all the Disney ps3 games out and really great employees. When they are at the community hall, I sat on the balcony, read, drank coffee and watched the animals. It's more than the theme parks (which we only go to 1-2X in a weeks' trip). It's going to FtW campfire, fishing at FtW, riding bikes, animal activities @ AKV, community hall crafts, archery lessons, horseback riding, ceramics.  
For owning DVC points--sort of expensive. There is no way we would ever pay for enough points to stay in a 1 or 2 BR for Easter week. For RCI trades, they are a great deal.  Elaine


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 30, 2011)

*You're Not The Only 1.*




6scoops said:


> I was raised a Disney Fan, starting with the Mickey Mouse Club!  I just love it!


Click here for The 10 Things You Must Do At Disney World.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 30, 2011)

I mostly concur -- we did Soarin' 3x in one day -- but I could pass on:

10. Shop at World Of Disney -- after paying admission, not much left for trinkets.
8. Eat a Dole Whip -- for sugar addicts maybe, not so much for diabetics.
7. Explore the Resorts -- a few, okay, but I don't go to visit cheesy hotels.
5. The Fantasyland Classics -- for kiddies only, they were silly when the park opened.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 30, 2011)

We own Wyndham and love staying at Bonnet Creek but we have traded for Disney resorts also. The benefit for us is that we don't have to drive anywhere really when we are on site. The other is the staff is wonderful.

But their timeshare rooms are smaller than Wyndham. And being at wyndham everything is just as close.

Now the cruise is - amazing! We usually do only a 3 nighter and book 2 years in advance as well as get inside rooms to save $$. We've done disney cruises every 2 years (total of 3 cruises with them) and only during Thanksgiving week which seems to be the cheapest time we can pull our kids out of school. But Royal Caribbean and Carnival are fun.


----------



## Holly (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm with you, Michael.  I love Disney, but 24 hours a day for a week is more than I can take.  Staying offsite for us is the way to go.  My daughter is 7 and she has been 4 times already.  I'll bet that all in we haven't YET spent as much as our friends who stayed at the Grand Floridian two years ago for 5 nights.  They paid $500 a night PLUS food.  That's just ridiculous, IMO.




MichaelColey said:


> Compared to most theme parks, Disney is MUCH more immersive.  There is tremendous attention to detail.  When you're in one land in a park, everything (all the way down to trash cans, signs, music, etc.) is themed to that land.  You can't see anything out of place from another land.  They even make the lines somewhat fun (and themed).  Universal comes really close in this aspect, but nowhere else does.
> 
> You CAN go there on a budget.  Before timeshares, we went to WDW for a two week trip each year during the free dining promotion -- about $2500 got us park tickets (about $1000 if purchased separately), Value resort and (with proper planning) a ton of good food.  Now, with timeshares, we pay about $2000/year for annual passes and stay for $300-$600 per week in a timeshare.  (We did 12 weeks over the past year.)
> 
> There are a ton of things to do there -- rides, shows, food, characters, pictures, pin trading, shopping, hidden mickeys, etc.  Even as much as we've been, there are still things we haven't done.


----------



## 6scoops (Nov 3, 2011)

elaine said:


> We had 3 TS and thought staying at WDW and buying DVC was silly--we had a perfectly fine WDw trips staying at luxury off-site condos for years. Then I stayed at SSR and got back and had to have DVC--it was the bus system and the community halls that sold us. We only have 50 DVC points---but it is the perfect combo with RCI. We go every Easter and get an RCI condo and overflow family (or DH and I) get 3 nights @ Easter @ AKV.
> My kids love AKV commuinty hall-open 8-8 with crafts, games, all the Disney ps3 games out and really great employees. When they are at the community hall, I sat on the balcony, read, drank coffee and watched the animals. It's more than the theme parks (which we only go to 1-2X in a weeks' trip). It's going to FtW campfire, fishing at FtW, riding bikes, animal activities @ AKV, community hall crafts, archery lessons, horseback riding, ceramics.
> For owning DVC points--sort of expensive. There is no way we would ever pay for enough points to stay in a 1 or 2 BR for Easter week. For RCI trades, they are a great deal.  Elaine



I have to say, this is exactly what I love about staying at DVC.  I recently purchased a Marriott and I do love it, don't get me wrong, but it was sorely lacking in the activities department.  They do have a great looking community hall type of room, but it was not being used to its full potential at all.   If you never stayed at one of the DVC resorts with a Community Hall, you may not have noticed how lacking the Marriott kids club was.  

When I stay at a DVC resort, the kids want to go to community hall, rent bikes, go fishing, play games at the pool.  The resorts and activities are geared toward quality family time!  I have to check out the FtW campfire on our next trip which will be this Christmas.  Can't wait!


----------



## 6scoops (Nov 3, 2011)

*Thanks*



heathpack said:


> Cutie pie.



Thanks, she is 20 now, and still a cutie pie!  I'm sure she will love that I posted that!


----------

